# 25 HP on a 17 foot tracker ?



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 25, 2012)

I am looking at a 17 foot tracker, great condition and the price is right, but it only has a 25 hp mercury 4 stroke.  I would be using it on the bigger lakes to crappie and bass fish with my sons.  I don't need much speed as I would fish coves and points close to the ramp, but I am wondering if 25 hp is enough to do that.  Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Apr 25, 2012)

you would grow to HATE it......i've yet to see a boater that was happy with a grossly under-powered rig...

it would move you from point A to point B...and that would be about it...


----------



## RIGSBN8R (Apr 25, 2012)

^^what he said.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 25, 2012)

Id rather have a smaller boat with a motor that big enough to push it rather than the opposite, it sux.


----------



## Corey (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you will be fine but that's just me, plus you could fish 
Lake Juliette.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 25, 2012)

*boat vs motor*

I have a 1965 18' Ocean Seabreeze that I put a 9.9hp on.
I can put this boat in any State Park, or the ocean, if the swells aint too bad,,,,
She'll run 8mph,,,,
I aint into speed anymore,,, I like to fish,,


----------



## higg (Apr 25, 2012)

i got a 16 foot pro guide deep V.  merc 60 four stroke.  wish i would have put the 75 hp.  original equiped with 40 but i upgraded.  wish i would have upgraded to the 75.


----------



## Hill202 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a 17ft Tracker with a 4 stroke 60 on it. I can get 40mph out of it. I cruise around at about 35mph or so. Alot of times I wished I had more.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 25, 2012)

I had a 16 with a 25 on it.  It would do 24 with me in it, 22 with two people in it. 

I could have gotten a 40 HP, but I found it IMPOSSIBLE catching fish while going 24 MPH.  Always had to slow down to nearly a stop.

Anyhow-if you are not into tourneys (or have to travel miles and miles to get to good water) and just like to fish (and not spend all you money on gas and the engine), I think you'll be just fine with the 25.


----------



## shoalbass (Apr 25, 2012)

If it is a real good deal, I would say get it.  If it is an ok deal I would go with a bigger motor.


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 25, 2012)

As long as that 25 hp mercury runs good,then I wouldn't see a problem with it...After all,even the biggest of motors on the lake has to be slowed down to fish the points and coves. Your not looking to outrun the fish are you?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 25, 2012)

No prob.  I have a 25hp Yamaha 4 stroke on my Aluminum 17 foot jon boat.  I can get 23mph with it.  I use it on all the big lakes in GA, no prob.

Nevermind the slow speed, kick back and enjoy the journey, 50 miles on a 6 gallon tank at WOT! will put a smile on your face.


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 25, 2012)

*"bigger lakes".....?*

No.


----------



## Etter2 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a 17 foot tracker with a 40hp 4 stroke.  I love it.  I can do 34 mph with that and it's enough for me.  I only fish linesides on big lakes and smallmouths on small lakes so it gets me where I need to be.  If I was just bass and crappie fishing, I wouldn't care if it did 10 mph.  Sounds like a deal.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 25, 2012)

OK,,,, what's the price?$$?


----------



## Gitterdone (Apr 25, 2012)

If you dont have a boat and the price is right,no brainer..Since the price is right you can always resell if its not to your likeing.More power is better but having one sucks...IMO....Gitterdone


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 25, 2012)

*25 horse motor....*

let me redo my opinion,,,a 25 is a LOT better than 'nothing'. Just a preferance of a larger motor on my part. I have a 40 4 stroke on my aluminum 16'.....what really counts is what can GET any boat UP on PLANE. If a motor can get a couple or three anglers up on plane then you can get just about anywhere you need to go quickly enough.
If a choice, then get all the motor you can. The 10/20/30 horsepower bracket has notable gains with only a 10 horsepower increase in motor size. Once you get to 40 and above it's just 'more money for more speed, and less fuel milage as you go larger'.


----------



## spotco2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Are we talking about a jon boat or a bass boat?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 26, 2012)

*17 foot bass tracker*

But the deal feel thru.  I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## steviedobbs27 (Apr 26, 2012)

I got a fisher marine 16ft w/25hp it does fine untill you get over 2 grown people. It wont plane out with 3 bigguns on it. Its good with me and 3 or 4 littleuns though.


----------



## fishinfart (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a brand new 17' Polarkraft all welded several years ago with a 25 on it, put a 50 on it about 3 months later, replaced the 50 with a 90 about a year later!!

Learned my lesson about underpowered boats - may be fine for some people, but I couldn't deal with it!

I'm older now, and have a 17' all welded Lakesport with a 50 - it's OK, but I find myself looking at 90s about twice a year.

Just be sure you're not trying to convince yourself that it will be fine, if that's what you're doing - it won't work!!


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 27, 2012)

*just like cars......*

....boats are most fun....with a 'little too much power'. Just need a wise person at the controls.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 27, 2012)

If it was just you in the boat on a calm day, you'd probably say 25 is just enough power. If you add in all your gear and two sons, in inclement weather you are running away from, that lack of horsepower is going to make itself evident.


----------

